# TFA Coconut



## WHITELABEL (4/1/15)

Can anyone please tell me what the difference between tfa coconut and tfa coconut extra is? Is one just stronger? If I'm following a recipe can I just increase my coconut at a certain percentage?


----------



## Melinda (4/1/15)

@Gambit 

I have the TFA Coconut but not the TFA Coconut extra. TFA Coconut is a very mute flavour and one of the flavours that I push to 10 - 12% and even then it's still a subtle flavour.

So I would really suggest upping your percentage if you are using the TFA Coconut be careful though if you going to go to strong it's going to get that perfume taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (4/1/15)

Perfect thanks. That's really helpful.


----------



## ESH (5/1/15)

Hi there.
The coconut extra has a slightly more desert'y type flavor as it contains more "custard'y notes"
As @Melinda has stated it is a very subtly flavor and most often is used as a base for other flavors, that said my wife loves it on its own but that is at 14%
Happy mixing 

PS: give it a good steep at higher percentages is good after about a week

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

